# How Watson Spent the Holidays



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My dad took a ton of pictures of Watson when he visisted over Thanksgiving and Christmas. Here are a few of my favorites.

Mom said we were going to a dog show and I needed a bath









I hate baths









But I love to be clean!









Then she had to groom me so I would be pretty for the big show.









I wanted to look for squirrels instead


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

We arrived at the show and it was chaotic









I tried to be a good boy









Mom said I was the prettiest Welshie there


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Watson is soooo handsome. I love his mottled snout 

That last photo (of him by the window) is adorable <3


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! How did he do?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

On Christmas we visited a playground where I climbed up the jungle gym ...



























And back down


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I ran around a lot









I occasionally stopped to look pretty ...









But then I ran around again









Mom tried to get me to go down the slide ...









But I jumped off instead


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Then I took a long nap









The End


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are all great photos! My favorites are looking for squirrels and trying to be a good boy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Watson is soooo handsome. I love his mottled snout
> 
> That last photo (of him by the window) is adorable <3


Thanks! His freckles are the best. We pass one person on walks who doesn't know his name and just calls him "Freckles". lol



Kayla_Nicole said:


> Gorgeous! How did he do?


We didn't do anything. The first day I did a terrible job handling him, and the second day he was a wild child. Haha. The other dog was very nice too, though I think Watson was equally nice. I've decided I don't really like indoor shows, at least in the winter, because I can't spend an hour walking him around away from the chaos like I can at a smaller outdoor show.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

HyperFerret said:


> Those are all great photos! My favorites are looking for squirrels and trying to be a good boy.


The squirrel picture seems to be a general favorite. My dad kept telling him there were squirrels outside so he could get just the right shot. lol

Show people would probably cringe seeing him sitting down right before going into the ring, but I'm just glad if he's being still and behaving himself.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> We didn't do anything. The first day I did a terrible job handling him, and the second day he was a wild child. Haha. The other dog was very nice too, though I think Watson was equally nice. I've decided I don't really like indoor shows, at least in the winter, because I can't spend an hour walking him around away from the chaos like I can at a smaller outdoor show.


It's ok, he was still the most beautiful one there


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> It's ok, he was still the most beautiful one there


Agreed :-D

It was also fun to meet some new breeders who don't tend to go to the NJ shows I usually enter. Watson spent most of his time outside the ring flirting with his cousin Pippa. lol


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> The squirrel picture seems to be a general favorite. My dad kept telling him there were squirrels outside so he could get just the right shot. lol
> 
> Show people would probably cringe seeing him sitting down right before going into the ring, but I'm just glad if he's being still and behaving himself.


Yeah probably but him being the only one turned towards the camera is what I liked. 

Just saw the rest... I'll add the "The End" to my favorites. That photo is stunning and gorgeous.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

HyperFerret said:


> Just saw the rest... I'll add the "The End" to my favorites. That photo is stunning and gorgeous.


I think that's my dad's personal favorite. I love how he looks so sad, but he's really just sleepy because my dad kept waking him up and bugging him with the camera. Haha.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

That picture slideshow had me awww'ing and laughing at the same time! What great photos! My brother has an ESS and he loves the playground! He runs through it and goes down the slide...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

JTurner said:


> That picture slideshow had me awww'ing and laughing at the same time! What great photos! My brother has an ESS and he loves the playground! He runs through it and goes down the slide...


That's the first time he's been to a playground, because it was totally fenced in and we thought he would have fun off leash. He loved it! I never expected him to climb the equipment, but after we showed him how to get up, he wouldn't stop jumping on and off. I never did get him to go down the slide though.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He's so handsome! I want to squeeze him and rub his ears.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He is so handsome!

All of these photo's are amazing, but this one is my favorite



elrohwen said:


> But I jumped off instead


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> He's so handsome! I want to squeeze him and rub his ears.


He loves when people squeeze him and rub his ears so he'll take you up on that offer. 



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> He is so handsome!
> 
> All of these photo's are amazing, but this one is my favorite


I can't believe my dad got that one. It's pretty cool. His landing was less than graceful though. Haha


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> He loves when people squeeze him and rub his ears so he'll take you up on that offer.


Haha don't say that or I may show up on your doorstep next time I drive downstate!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Haha don't say that or I may show up on your doorstep next time I drive downstate!


Do it! Play date!

I was actually just up in Albany on Sunday visiting friends. Watson played with their dog plus the crazy 10 month old they were dog sitting. Pure chaos. Lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Do it! Play date!
> 
> I was actually just up in Albany on Sunday visiting friends. Watson played with their dog plus the crazy 10 month old they were dog sitting. Pure chaos. Lol


Oh it's on! You just wait 'til we're not under a foot of snow! Ham would love that. 

And you didn't come visit? Pfft.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Show people would probably cringe seeing him sitting down right before going into the ring, but I'm just glad if he's being still and behaving himself.


You know, I NEVER understand that! The seasoned/pro handlers cringing when they see dogs sitting outside the ring, waiting their turn. I don't mind it at all when my dogs do that while waiting... cos sometimes it's a LONG wait! I think sometimes the pros forget that at the end of the day, they are still DOGS. Just got into an argument the other day with someone who was trying to convince me to use those stacking stilts to train mine to stand perfectly. I said, no thanks. I'll do it the long way, and train them to do it on the floor or table, without subjecting them to standing on tiny square blocks for hours 

The other pics are super nice, though!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG he is so cute!!!! thanks for these Watson pictures, I've missed them for sure  such a handsome young man. I would LOVE one of his puppies he seems like such a sweet individual with lots of upbeat happiness


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

He's GORGEOUS!!! You need to post more pictures of him. (I know, I know... I'm one to talk.) But seriously, he's just beautiful and his personality shines through his pictures.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not really a spaniel person usually, but Watson is just totes adorbs. <3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He's stunning!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love seeing how he's got a maturity in his face that he didn't have before....and that it can still go out the window for crazy puppy antics.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw man, Watson, you're so cute it hurts.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looove me some Watson pictures! Just stunning! Such a handsome dog he's become!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

lucidity said:


> The other pics are super nice, though!


Thanks! And I'm lucky that I'm in a breed that doesn't generally free stack, because there's a lot less pressure on me. As long as he will stand still and let me move his feet around, we're usually ok.



kcomstoc said:


> OMG he is so cute!!!! thanks for these Watson pictures, I've missed them for sure  such a handsome young man. I would LOVE one of his puppies he seems like such a sweet individual with lots of upbeat happiness


Thanks! He really is the happiest dog. 



Emily1188 said:


> He's GORGEOUS!!! You need to post more pictures of him. (I know, I know... I'm one to talk.) But seriously, he's just beautiful and his personality shines through his pictures.


First I need more pictures of Ollie! Tradsies?



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm not really a spaniel person usually, but Watson is just totes adorbs. <3


Lol, "totes adorbs" made me think of the new James Earl Jones commercials. Maybe Watson will turn you into a spaniel person ;-)



momtolabs said:


> He's stunning!!


Thanks!



SDRRanger said:


> Love seeing how he's got a maturity in his face that he didn't have before....and that it can still go out the window for crazy puppy antics.


That's a really good description. His face looks so grown up sometimes, but most of the time he's such a derpy puppy.



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Aw man, Watson, you're so cute it hurts.


:-D



ireth0 said:


> Looove me some Watson pictures! Just stunning! Such a handsome dog he's become!


Thanks! I see his goofy side so much that I forget how handsome he is.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

These are my favorites  Very beautiful boy you've got there! Welshies are my favorite spaniels. 



elrohwen said:


> Then I took a long nap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> These are my favorites  Very beautiful boy you've got there!


Thanks! I think that last one is my dad's personal favorite.


----------

